# Ahoy



## JupiterJones (Jan 15, 2010)

My Name Is Emma and I was once told I giggle like a toddler who has just eaten caterpillars.

I score drugs, roam the streets, get into bar fights.
 Have you ever broken a bar stool over someone's back?
 It's awesome. 
No, seriously, I drink tea, read and play video games.


I abduct teenagers, keep pet squirrels and feed them spaghetti. 



And I don't know much if anything about writing.


I still believe in Santa Clause, the Tooth Fairy and the intelligence of my dog.

My specialty is medieval jousting and grade six violin. 

 My hobbies include bongo playing, quilting and jazzercise. 

I'm a realist.
I'm a romantic.
I am indecisive
and that's about it.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there, Emma, and welcome to the forums. No, I haven't yet broken a chair over someone's head, but I have broken some noses already. I strike back when attacked... with my bare hand, or with anything I can grab. I don't like tea, but prefer coffee (and a glass of good wine). I'm a realist but also romantic, but know pretty well what I want and how to get it. That's me.

Nickie


----------



## JupiterJones (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like we will get along fine then haha 
Red or white wine?


----------



## JupiterJones (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like we will get along fine then haha 
Red or white wine?


----------



## modified7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Emma,
Welcome to the forums......so, a girl in Australia who likes/liked the 3 Investigators?  Pretty cool....... I've been involved in a bar room brawl (over a game of pool) but no chairs got busted over anyone's back that I can recall.... beer was a factor,though.....
Anyways, welcome.....


----------

